# Teichmuscheln nur mit Fischen?



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

mein Teich ist ca. 3m lang, ca. 2m breit und 0,5m bis 1,20m tief. Ich habe keine Pumpe o.ä., es handelt sich sozusagen um ein stehendes Gewässer mit einigen Wasserpfanzen, Seerose etc. Ich hätte nun gerne für die Wasserqualität Teichmuscheln, lese aber überall nur in Verbindung mit Fischen (Bitterlingen) davon. Können also die Teichmuscheln ohne einen entsprechenden Fisch gar nicht auskommen? 
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2005)

auch ohne den __ bitterling kannst du teichmuscheln einsetzen. er wird lediglich zur vermehrung benötigt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Galrian,

danke! Das rettet mich!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2005)

Hallo campanet,
für die Wasserqulität werden Teichmuscheln soooviel nicht bringen. Das wird gerne überschätzt. Schaden tun sie aber auch nicht.
@ galrian : dachte die Bitterlinge brauchen die __ Muscheln, nicht umgekehrt ???
lg eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2005)

doch auch umgelehrt.

die kleinen muschellarven werden in die kiemen der bitterlinge geschossen und diese tragen die dann an einen aderen ort


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2005)

Habt Ihr denn (abgesehen von den __ Muscheln) sonst noch Vorschläge, was ich in den Teich tun kann, damit die Wasserqualität auf jeden Fall nicht schlechter wird? Wie gesagt, eine Seerose ist drin und Muschelpflanzen. Anfänglich hatte ich auch die __ Wasserpest drin, diese hat sich aber leider dermaßen vermehrt, dass ich sie wieder rausgenommen habe. Deshalb eben meine Idee mit den Muscheln. __ Schnecken habe ich allerdings auch, wenn ich sie richtig identifiziert habe, sind das Schlammspitzschnecken. Vielleicht reichen die ja schon aus?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2005)

*re*

@galrian
den Muschellarven isses egal 
Hauptsache : FISCH 
wobei die Gelegenheit günstig ist wenn:


"......Das Weibchen, dem in dieser Zeit eine Legeröhre wächst, wird vom             Männchen an die Muschel herangeführt. Die Muschel saugt mit ihrem             Wasserstrom die Legeröhre an und das Weibchen kann die Eier direkt             in die Muschel ablegen. Das Männchen gibt anschließend sein Sperma             über der Atemöffnung ab und mit dem eingeatmeten Wasser der             Muschel werden die Eier befruchtet. Die jungen Bitterlinge können             geschützt im Kiemenraum der Muschel schlüpfen und verlassen sie             erst als ca. ein Zentimeter lange Jungfische. Die Muschel wird             dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt......."
Quelle:www.natura2000.murl.nrw.de

  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Da gibt es doch diesen entzückenden Link dazu:


http://www.hothspot.de/dd/biotop/bitterling.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

Hi @ all,

eines würde mich mit den __ muscheln noch interessieren, wie handhabe ich das mit den bodenabläufen?

also mal genauer, kann ich muscheln einsetzen wenn ich bodenabläufe habe?

setzen die muscheln sich darüber?
oder sind die immer an der selben stelle?
fressen koi nicht normalerweise alles?
hat da jemand erfahrung mit?

ich denke nämlich auch darüber nach muscheln einzusetzen nur habe ich bedenken das die mir die bodenabläufe verschliesen oder gar in den filter gezogen werden wenn sie noch klein sind.


grüße stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

Hallo campanet,

mit vielen Pflanzen kannst Du schon einiges erreichen. Denke auch an Unterwasserpflanzen wie Ähriges __ Tausendblatt oder __ Quellmoos. Die tragen zur Klärung bei und produzieren Sauerstoff.

Wichtig ist den Nährstoffeintrag niedrig zu halten. Also Blütenblätter, Erde bei Regenfällen etc. Dann haben Algen weniger Chancen. Wenn Du eine Pumpe hättest, könntest Du mit einem Skimmer die Oberfläche absaugen und so gröberen Eintrag bereits an der Oberfläche abfangen.

Viele Grüße, Uwe


----------

